

Next Level : 5 Rules for a Rookie Tech Leader - EwanToo
http://nickapedia.com/2012/10/30/next-level-5-rules-for-a-rookie-tech-leader/

======
qthrul
One of the rules mentioned hit me pretty hard: "Give out more praise than
advice".

There is something to be said for having a person you can go to and get
unvarnished feedback -- brutal feedback. I've always valued that type of
person and strived to be that person for others. I think I've rationalized
this as being a form of validation.

~~~
EwanToo
I think there's value in that kind of person, but probably not as your direct
manager.

If it was a mentor relationship then the unvarnished truth is pretty much what
you need to hear.

